# Solved: Error 0xc8000222



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4077 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953511 MB, Free - 899624 MB; G: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 120738 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8P67-M PRO, Rev X.0X, MT7015011503159
Antivirus: avast! Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

I am trying to install SP1 but get message"failure configuring SP. The function attempted to use a name that is reserved by another transaction. error_transactional_conflict )0x80071A90). A Micrsoft search tells me to install Windowsupdate standalone installer, this only gives error 0xc8000222. I have tried turning off Avast firewall, running the trouble shooter but nothing works. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Give This a try

If your computer is having problems finding and installing operating system updates, try using a Windows Update troubleshooter to fix the problem. It makes sure that your computer is connected to the Internet, and checks to see whether your network adapter and Windows Update services are running correctly.

Open the Windows Update troubleshooter by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type troubleshooter, and then click Troubleshooting. Under System and Security, click Fix problems with Windows Update.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Open-the-Windows-Update-troubleshooter


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I have tried the trouble shooter several times, it states that the problem is fixed, but I still get the error.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Engineer came & spent an hour trying to fix the problem but couldn´t. He took the tower back to the workshop & returned it 24 hours later fully updated & working. Don´t know what the problem was engineers English was very limited.


----------

